# Buddy valentines pic



## Mycavyangels (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Awwww bless his lil heart, He's eyesssss  Really a sweet picture


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwwwww how sweet hes a lady killer alright


----------



## natoni (Feb 12, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Awww, quite the little Romeo! 

Ang x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh very sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Think Buddy is going to break some hearts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

very very cute


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

goregous, great pic


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

This is a great pic. Love it.
Is that Cavalier King Charles right?


----------

